# Who went to Nationals and met LL Cool J?



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I knew it was him right away but Beth kept saying nooooooo, lol, I was right!

Here's my picture with "Ladies Love" Cool J. How many other Forum members had their pictures taken on the way home with a celeb? :ear:

Beverly


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, Beverly you lucky lady. He is such a *Hottie*:flame:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmmm, I think i MIGHT know someone who got a picture with Ladies Love!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LMAO, that's what I think too Paige! I showed my friend the picture and she says, "that's great, but I wanna see the pic of his 6 pack" lol, it was all I could do to keep from asking him to do that lip thing of his.....

Since Beth joined me at the Nationals, I'll post her picture for her.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Why was LL at Nationals?!? Or was he just in the hotel and getting mobbed by Havanese smitten women?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay---I'm old----I've heard of him---but uh----what is he? a rapper? Was he rapping the havanese or what? :brick:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahaha.. he's a rapper.. He was not at the hotel, it was at the airport.

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, now I'm noticing the airport furniture....a ha.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

THIS is the Second time I regret not being there. I LOVE ME SOME LL!!!!!!!!!

Where is that stomach?????? 

The first time I regretted not being there is reading all these posts about the fun and meeting the forum peeps!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

You girls are some lucky! LL is the man! Who's old enough to remember "I Need Love?" That's when I first started listening to him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WHAT!??!

Where? When!??! ARGHH! Was he at the hotel?

Great pics! Lucky LUCKY ladies 

K.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would have chose to take him home even over the gorgeous Omar jewelry!!!

Lucky girls! Or Ryan did you get a pic too?

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> LMAO, that's what I think too Paige! I showed my friend the picture and she says, "that's great, but I wanna see the pic of his 6 pack" lol, it was all I could do to keep from asking him to do that lip thing of his.....
> 
> Since Beth joined me at the Nationals, I'll post her picture for her.


Beverly, I showed my DH and told him I wish you would of asked him to at least lift his shirt so I could see those abs:biggrin1:

Amanda, he could of been passed around the forum ladies.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Are you kidding me!!!! I knew I should have just hitched a ride with you guys to the airport a couple hours earlier than my flight, now I am kicking myself for not doing it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What fun, beautiful Havs and a hot body. Lucky, lucky girls.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Crud!!! I missed him!! How cool is that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Another benefit of flying to national!!! Geez, I would not have even known who he was, now that is for sure my age showing!!! You should have asked him to make a "neezer" song, that could be played or better yet, he could perform at next years national!!!! LOLOLOL You all look great!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj - Where is your picture with LL??? 

Ryan


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh! I thought he owned a hav and was there for nationals !
Did you fill him in on the breed??
Any pics of LL with someone's hav?? He'd be smitten!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh you lucky ladies! He's gorgeous! I don't know his music so much as his acting. He was thoroughly enjoyable in Deep Blue Sea, Rollerball, S.W.A.T., and Last Holiday but he's done several more movies that I can't think of right now.

What a beautiful smile on that man.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Paige....I REALLY wanted to see those abs, but I just couldn't bring myself to ask for that photo! He did put a major squeeze on us though during the short "photo session" hehehehehe, and let me tell ya, he is solid as a rock! Not an ounce of fat on that man! And those guns, oh my!!!  

I spoted him in front of us going threw security and he was so low key no one noticed him at all (of course Beth, wouldn't believe me that it was him!:frusty: ) When we did ask for a picture, he couldn't have been less pretentous and more cordial. He even gave us a "God bless" and "peace"eace:. What a fun way to end the trip!

Now I have a picture of one other forum member, taking a picture of their DW...but marj, we're waiting for you!

Beverly


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

did he have security with him, or do you suppose he is his own security.???

I saw Judy Judy at Newark Airport. She's really tiny, was well dressed with sunglasses and appeared to be with her hubby.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, he had some rather large friends with him.. I'm sure they were security..

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Only has eyes for one man....*

I am thinking one of the queen yakkers is late to posting her photo cause she only had eyes for one man at National!!!!eace::jaw::croc:ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Notice his rather large friend in the photo above, making sure Ryan doesn't try any funny business!

Amanda! The burning question is, Who is the lucky man??? LOL

Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Bev, That photo of me taking a pic of Marija and LL is awesome! 
THANKS!

Ryan


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

pfft.. I'm glad I didn't go. They would have thrown me out for the things I would have done to that man.. ...that's after they found us..in some..corner janitarial closet.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is absolutely hilarious ladies!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

NP Ryan! Glad I got it!

Amanda, I'm thinking Marj must be "burn"ing up some other thread on the forum and hasn't made it over to this one yet 

Mindy, you're hilarious! Don't think I wasn't looking for that closet!

Beverly


----------

